# W: corsairs of umbar + haradrim, H: csm, bretonians, and money



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi

I am looking for a few harad things to expand my corsairs of umbar army, specifically

18 corsairs (6 of each weapon)
4 haradrim warriors with bows
Haradrim horn blower
6 abrakhan merchant guard
Hasharin (the one leaping forward with the two knives)
3 corsair arbalesters

And if anyone has one, an UNMADE haradrim raiders box set

I have a slightly badly painted cam army of about 1500pts and some bretonians. And of course money.

I am not looking for the whole thing as one specifically (although i will accept it!) so feel free to offer individual bits and bobs

Thanks
Alasdair :victory:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys

I just wanna say that I need 12 corsairs very urgently, as I have an upcoming tournament!

That's 12 corsairs of umbar, 3 bows, 3 boarding pikes, and 6 sword and shield!!!!

Please reply or pm!!! I need to be able to enter this tourney!


----------

